# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Tetra and shrimp in a tank

## citytypez

Is it possible to mix in a small 1ft tank? Will tetra attack shrimp?

----------


## gregyeoh

Depends on the type of shrimp (amano/rcs) and tetra (neon/red eye tetra etc.)

Even the smallest tetras will eat baby shrimps, but smaller tetras wont touch amano shrimps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cliftonha

What sort of shrimp you plan to keep? 

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk

----------


## bennyc

Fish will always try to see if they can snack on shrimps.
You can forget about breeding shrimps. but putting them together is ok. you will see the fishes keep harassing the shrimps.

----------


## qqiangq

Well I mixed them in my 20L tank. They can survive but when they molt, I can tell you is a buffet for Tetras haha~ 10 Red Cherry Shrimp die within 2 weeks.

----------


## citytypez

I intend to keep those small white with red spot kind of shrimp. Sorry don't know what are the names. Where to read up the types of shrimps available?
I feel like keeping cardinal tetra.
Maybe skip that for now. How about those small algae a eater? Will eat shrimp? Already have 2 algae eater in the tank

----------


## eeJamboy

I am very sure.. Given the opportunity, tetras will definitely snack on shrimps, especially shrimplets.

I used to have a total of about 20+ shrimps and shrimplets in a 40L. Introduced 6 rummies and one week. Thats it!


sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## FabianLee

> I intend to keep those small white with red spot kind of shrimp. Sorry don't know what are the names. Where to read up the types of shrimps available?
> I feel like keeping cardinal tetra.
> Maybe skip that for now. How about those small algae a eater? Will eat shrimp? Already have 2 algae eater in the tank


I think you are looking at Crystal red shrimps aka CRS. Keeping them with cardinals you will constantly have stressed adults especially during molting and near zero survivability of shrimplets. The only algae eater i know of that does not disturb/eat both adults or shrimplets are Otos.

Hope it helped.

----------


## citytypez

thanks. I think the shop keeper in Yishun told me is Otos. black looking kind




> I think you are looking at Crystal red shrimps aka CRS. Keeping them with cardinals you will constantly have stressed adults especially during molting and near zero survivability of shrimplets. The only algae eater i know of that does not disturb/eat both adults or shrimplets are Otos.
> 
> Hope it helped.

----------


## FabianLee

If you can't find in the future or currently, Otocinclus affinis is the full name, or those uncle often call them "xiao jing ling" because some that i know of does not know their name in english.

----------


## citytypez

Yes I googled it that is the one I have.
Anyone know where I can read out the common shrimp species in Singapore?
Which one you recommend to keep? I like colorful typr

----------


## Cliftonha

I would not suggest CRS shrimps if it is your first time keeping shrimps. 

Perhaps hardier shrimps such as Sakura would be a good choice. However they are not "colourful", as they are just red in colour. 

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk

----------


## Y3H

Used to have 20 RCS in my community tank with cardinals and other few tetras. Everytime I find a molt , I have a few missing shrimps.

Try to provide hiding places for your shrimps. My tank doesn't have much hiding spots, so my tetras could have harassed my molted shrimp to death.

As other bros mentioned, try to avoid CRS (Crystal Red Shrimp) if you are just starting out, get a few cherries or sakuras if you plan on keeping shrimp and see how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## citytypez

No fan they can survive?

----------


## Y3H

My RCS did fine at 29C. So yes, they can survive , make sure it doesn't get too hot, or you going to have poached shrimps.

However I think they do prefer a slightly lower temperature, 22-25C (other masters please correct me if I'm wrong). So if you want to dote on your shrimps like me, a cheap fan will do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sgdepuissance

Don't be like me and put fish and shrimps together.
All my baby shrimplets disappear overnight. 
I believe fan is a must if u don't have a chiller.
Prevention is key!

----------


## Jimmy

i have both 12 cardinals & fire red shrimps together in a 2ft tank, shrimps populations increase from initial 8 to countless now for the past 2 years. ideally you should have some hiding places for the shrimps i think. anyway, to me, it doesn't mean you can't keep both together.

----------


## citytypez

Jimmy want to sell me some shrimp?

----------


## mylica

i have 15 cardinal and 10 rummy with 10 yamato. They are getting a long well.

----------


## wuguidan

Hi all, im a beginner in keeping a tank. Just on sat, i bought some sakura shrimps and put into my nano tank with 2 lampeyes, 1 guppy and 5 endlers guppies. All looks ok, the sakura shrimps at first tend to hide but everything looks fine on sunday where the sakura shrimps came out and roam around the tank. The fishes do not disturb them.

Then yesterday evening, when i came home, i found a dead shrimp with blue black patches on the skin. And no shrimps nor fish is attacking it to eat it. What would be the likely cause of the death? That particular shrimp is the largest in the pack i bought and the colour is different from the rest of the sakura shrimps, it's red with little white spots.

Thank you very much for the advices.

----------


## rakurime

I have 10 neon tetras, 5 lampeye killis, 1 nerite snail and just added 5 orange shrimps into my new tank last night.
shrimps quite scared of the fishes and they found sweet spots for hiding lol... Will monitor for the new few days...

----------


## Y3H

> Hi all, im a beginner in keeping a tank. Just on sat, i bought some sakura shrimps and put into my nano tank with 2 lampeyes, 1 guppy and 5 endlers guppies. All looks ok, the sakura shrimps at first tend to hide but everything looks fine on sunday where the sakura shrimps came out and roam around the tank. The fishes do not disturb them.
> 
> Then yesterday evening, when i came home, i found a dead shrimp with blue black patches on the skin. And no shrimps nor fish is attacking it to eat it. What would be the likely cause of the death? That particular shrimp is the largest in the pack i bought and the colour is different from the rest of the sakura shrimps, it's red with little white spots.
> 
> Thank you very much for the advices.


Could be poisoning? I had a shrimp death like that last few weeks and I found out there was an ammonia spike. Try testing your water parameters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wuguidan

> Could be poisoning? I had a shrimp death like that last few weeks and I found out there was an ammonia spike. Try testing your water parameters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking that could be the case, cause i add 5 endlers on sun. That could be the cause? Sudden increase in bioload? I will monitor the situation and ammonia.

Thank you very much for your help.

----------


## FabianLee

One thing i learned so far death in aquarium comes in many form. Having perfect water perimeters but live stocks are dying ?

1. It might be already weak when you brought it home or it's time is nearing.
2. When lights goes off and you are sleeping, you would not know what is happening in the tank, might be constant harassment by your fishes, those fishes you mentioned won't be that dramatic to swallow your shrimp whole, but it will do it's best to harass as they do see shrimps as food mainly because it's smaller than them, even guppies eat their own fry, that is nature.
3. If it's ammonia the rest will follow suit, it won't be only one, it's not so dramatic once again that you put 5 endlers which are quite small and POOF ammonia rise like crazy and just a one shrimp die in that epidemic, unless they are having diarrhea at 10bps OR you did not finish cycling your tank which lead back to the rest will follow suit.

Even a healthy man might fall dead suddenly, no difference in the aquarium, still you have to make sure that your perimeters are totally fine before considering the above, it's like a "body checkup".

Hope i helped, quite bad at explaining my own theories sometimes.

----------


## kappaclub

Oh, I had same issue. Spent a lot of time looking for answer to this question. Finally was able to find an article about shrimps and tetras together, but now I have experience to tell you. 
Tetras and shrimps will easily live together, you just have to maintain good aquarium settings like temperature, clean water, and a lot of hiding sports for shrimps.

----------


## Ebi

> Hi all, im a beginner in keeping a tank. Just on sat, i bought some sakura shrimps and put into my nano tank with 2 lampeyes, 1 guppy and 5 endlers guppies. All looks ok, the sakura shrimps at first tend to hide but everything looks fine on sunday where the sakura shrimps came out and roam around the tank. The fishes do not disturb them.
> 
> Then yesterday evening, when i came home, i found a dead shrimp with blue black patches on the skin. And no shrimps nor fish is attacking it to eat it. What would be the likely cause of the death? That particular shrimp is the largest in the pack i bought and the colour is different from the rest of the sakura shrimps, it's red with little white spots.
> 
> Thank you very much for the advices.


The larger adult shrimps will be fine. The smaller adult shrimps will also be ok so long as they are not swimming in the water column too near to the fishes as these smaller adult shrimps will be seen by the fishes as "food" and they will try to take a bite. Since you have all these in a nano tank, baby shrimps are always at risk of being eaten. Increase/decrease in the population of your shrimps is also dependent on the number/type of fishes and the size of your aquarium. For nano tanks, it is preferable to select species of fishes that truly do not "eat" your shrimp babies, e.g. otocinclus (algae eater), boraras/mosquito rasboras (timid and mouth too small).

----------


## designprocess

You can forget about breeding shrimps. but putting them together is ok. you will see the fishes keep harassing the shrimps.

For More Visit Here.

----------

